# Weird Error Message



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I tried to open a recently downloaded book on my K1 and got an error message that I have never seen before. The message reads: *"The selected item could not be opened. Please use your computer to visit Amazon.com and click on "Manage Your Kindle" on the "Your Account" page for help in solving this issue." * I have never seen this message before. I did check my page at Amazon but there is nothing there to help me. I tried reloading the book from my computer but get the same message when trying to open it on my K1. I emailed CS who replied that they are stumped and will need to have the technical team investigate and get back to me in a couple of days.

Has this ever happened to anyone else out there?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Was this the latest by Deanna Raybourn?  Crebel had a problem as well and talks about it in the Book Corner in the thread titled something like "latest Lady Julia Grey". . . .it seems the book isn't compatible with the K1, which doesn't make a lot of sense.  Crebel has alerted Amazon and they're working the issue.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow! It is the new book by Deanna Raybourn, _*Dark Road to Darjeeling*_. I wondered if it might be something on the book end. How weird that a compatibility issue would arise. I never realized that there was such a difference in the various Kindle versions. I am hoping to upgrade to the K3 at the next price drop, but it is hard to justify when my K1 works perfectly!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You should probably contact Amazon and let them know.  It's NOT supposed to be that way. . . . .and the more info they have the better chance they'll have of sorting it out.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

tinabelle said:


> Wow! It is the new book by Deanna Raybourn, _*Dark Road to Darjeeling*_. I wondered if it might be something on the book end. How weird that a compatibility issue would arise. I never realized that there was such a difference in the various Kindle versions. I am hoping to upgrade to the K3 at the next price drop, but it is hard to justify when my K1 works perfectly!


Hi tinabelle! I just saw your post here and in the Book Corner. I'm glad you called CS as well. Chelle from CS, spent an hour and a half on the phone with me trying to resolve the issue before checking for other "tickets" and concluding that this particular book, for some reason, will not open on the K1. I am fortunate, I guess, that DH has a K2 and we were able to download it there and it opens just fine.

I am expecting a follow-up call from Chelle at 10 a.m. Central Time tomorrow. If she doesn't have better information then, I will ask to speak with the next person up the ladder. I can not fathom any reason why any kindled novel selling through Amazon would not work on all versions of the device. I could understand if it were one of the new word games or something "interactive" that would require the directional keypad, but not straight reading material.

This is the only book where I have heard of this happening, so I believe it is a fluke and not a portent of future books being incompatible with our K1s. Please report back when you hear from CS again.

Now that I have read a book on a K2 and had a chance to "play" with a K3 at Target, I have to say I still like my K1 best. It has had heavy use for over 2 years and is still going strong.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I had another somewhat less than satisfying conversation with Chelle from CS a few minutes ago. No real news to report. 

Basically: CS is aware that this specific book, for as yet unknown reasons, will not open on K1s. They will refund and delete the book if you do not have access to a K2/3/DGX or don't want to read it on Kindle for PC. They intend to update the product page to say that it is currently incompatible with K1 technology. This is the only book affected that they are aware of. They expect to be able to figure out why and correct it to be read on all kindle devices.

Chelle is going to call me again in one week to update me again.

On a more interesting side note, she did say something along the lines of: All novels should continue to be available on all generations including the K3 and next Spring's update. K4 anyone?


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

crebel said:


> This is the only book affected that they are aware of. They expect to be able to figure out why and correct it to be read on all kindle devices.


I just got this message last night on my K2 on a totally different book by a different author: _Dr. Susan Love's Breast Book_. I have not had time to call CS yet.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

EllenR said:


> I just got this message last night on my K2 on a totally different book by a different author: _Dr. Susan Love's Breast Book_. I have not had time to call CS yet.


The plot thickens. Let us know what you find out from CS when you call.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I am supposed to be hearing from CS sometime today, but am sure I will be getting the same message.  And it is interesting that someone else has now gotten this message on a different book on the K2.  Maybe this isn't just a K1 problem after all.  It is truly a mystery and even more worrisome that Amazon cannot figure out what the problem is.  Curiouser and curiouser...  Hope people will continue to post any news.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Just in case it's different, my entire error message reads: *The selected item could not be opened. If you purchased this item from Amazon, delete the item and redownload it from Archived Items available in Home.*

I have tried resetting the device and redownloading both from the Archive and from my account online, and neither method provided a different result. I get the message at the same point in the book every time. Interestingly, I can read BEYOND that point if I select another chapter. I seem to get the error on a graph page.

I emailed Amazon and will post their advice when I get it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

EllenR said:


> Just in case it's different, my entire error message reads: *The selected item could not be opened. If you purchased this item from Amazon, delete the item and redownload it from Archived Items available in Home.*
> 
> I have tried resetting the device and redownloading both from the Archive and from my account online, and neither method provided a different result. I get the message at the same point in the book every time. Interestingly, I can read BEYOND that point if I select another chapter. I seem to get the error on a graph page.
> 
> I emailed Amazon and will post their advice when I get it.


This sounds like a different problem. . .you have opened the book and read to a certain point. There must be some error in the coding of that chart that's causing the problem.

Have you tried opening it on another device -- for instance, you could d/l the Kindle for PC or Mac and see if you can open it there. . . . .

The others have a book that won't even open on the K1, but opens just fine on other Kindles.. . . . .and it's apparently consistent. . . . .


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I was supposed to hear back from CS today regarding the problem with the latest by Deanna Raybourn not opening on my K1.  Didn't hear from them so sent another email.  Obviously they haven't resolved the problem.  Has anyone else heard anything more?


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I am wondering if the others having this problem have heard anything recent from Amazon CS.  All I seem to get is , "We're working on it."  It has been 2 weeks now which makes me wonder if the problem can be resolved.  I am still baffled as to why there should be any issue with accessibility since all Kindles read the same types of files.  I am getting very frustrated!


----------



## Pfarris (Oct 15, 2010)

Probably not related but I had a very similar message trying to download Kindle content that I had e-mailed to [email protected] I had used this service many times succefully to get my own documents via my PC on my Kindle but then I got the message on one PC and not on another. I discovered that my two different computers had two different cookies remembering different login information. One was my old standard amazon login and the other was my new Kindle login. I had to be sure to log into my Kindle account to succeed with downloading my Kindle content on the PC.

If you have/had more than one Kindle account I would bark up that tree a bit.

I don't think this will help but thought I'd post it anyway since the message is so similar it may help someone else searching those keywords.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

tinabelle said:


> I am wondering if the others having this problem have heard anything recent from Amazon CS. All I seem to get is , "We're working on it." It has been 2 weeks now which makes me wonder if the problem can be resolved. I am still baffled as to why there should be any issue with accessibility since all Kindles read the same types of files. I am getting very frustrated!


The problem has been resolved and a corrected copy was pushed to my K1 this morning. If you haven't purchased Dark Road to Darjeeling yet, it now works as expected on a K1. If you purchased and kept it on your K1 but couldn't open it, delete and call CS to get a corrected copy. I am very impressed with the way Amazon CS followed up with me at least once a week and twice this morning to keep me updated and to make sure I had the working copy as soon as available.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

crebel said:


> The problem has been resolved and a corrected copy was pushed to my K1 this morning. If you haven't purchased Dark Road to Darjeeling yet, it now works as expected on a K1. If you purchased and kept it on your K1 but couldn't open it, delete and call CS to get a corrected copy. I am very impressed with the way Amazon CS followed up with me at least once a week and twice this morning to keep me updated and to make sure I had the working copy as soon as available.


I was out of town all week but found a message from Amazon on my computer when I returned. Also got the corrected copy. Yahoo! I wonder what the problem was? Did you ever find out?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry, I wasn't really after them to give me a reason it wouldn't work, just to get it fixed!

Glad you got your corrected copy also and that it seems to have been an isolated incident.


----------

